

Ask HN: What are the top 5 albums you listen to while hacking? - jemeshsu


======
danneu
Well, here's all of BBC's Radio 1's Essential Mixes since 1993:
<http://soundcloud.com/das-boy/sets/essential-mix/>

Pretty huge. As far as hacking goes, you can't really beat a 1-2 hour long
seamless mix.

~~~
bigohms
thanks for this. _bookmarked_

------
bartonfink
Infected Mushroom - Converting Vegetarians

Anything by DJ Decryption, he does intellectual rap that's interesting to
listen to.

Pink Floyd, specifically the Gilmour stuff.

------
jackkinsella
The Field - From Here We Go To Sublime

Minimal electronic album that places you into a rhythmic trance, yet doesn't
distract your attention away from the task at hand.

------
OWaz
It All Falls Apart - The Sight Below.

Skulltaste - Mux Mool.

World Class Listening Problem - Don Caballero.

Hitman soundtracks by Jasper Kyd.

I came across The Sight Below and Mux Mool from the excellent ISO50 blog.
Browsing for music through the site can be a real time-sink but you'll
definitely find something new. <http://blog.iso50.com/category/music/>

------
achompas
I'll throw in some soundtracks: Deus Ex (thanks @_danilo), Machinarium, and
The Social Network (and Reznor/Ross's new tunes for Girl With The Dragon
Tattoo...and Ghosts).

and for some other instrumentals: Andrew Bird's _Useless Creatures_ , any non-
vocal track by Broken Social Scene, Nosaj Thing (anything he makes, really),
and James Blake.

------
redrory
"Give Up - The Postal Service"

------
ja27
Lord of the Rings and Last of the Mohicans soundtracks and almost anything
from Apocalyptica.

------
keiferski
H.u.v.a. Network - distances. Think space ambient music with an imaginative
beat.

------
starter
Trent Reznor's "The Social Network" from the movie.

